# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  وارد کردن فایل اکسل در مدلهای جنگو

## paraxhitman

با سلام و احترام
من به کمک خیلی فوری نیاز دارم و تونم اینه که من میخوام محتویات یک فایل اکسل رو در مدلهای جنگو ذخیره کنم و همه جوره هم سرچ کردم ولی به نتیجه خوبی نرسیدم.و حتی چندتا ماژول هم گفتن که اون ها رو هم دیدم ولی سخت یخورده.آیا کسی کمکم میکنه؟

----------


## n.nowroozi

از طریق ماژول xlrd میتونید داده های فایل اکسل رو پردازش کنید و بعد طبق مدلی که دارید اونهارو داخل دیتابیستون ذخیره کنید.

----------


## SamStar

> از طریق ماژول xlrd میتونید داده های فایل اکسل رو پردازش کنید و بعد طبق مدلی که دارید اونهارو داخل دیتابیستون ذخیره کنید.


میشه یک مثال بزنید . من هم هرچی گشتم نتونستم موفق بشم

----------

